

Something is Amiss with Light in the Universe - mariusz79
http://www.dailygalaxy.com/my_weblog/2014/07/something-is-amiss-with-light-in-the-universe-photons-may-be-coming-from-some-exotic-unknown-source-1.html

======
mariusz79
Dark Light? ;)

